# Terminator Hog Hunting Light



## drcarnine (Mar 2, 2012)

I have been experimenting with different lights for several years. I have tried red, green, blue, and yellow. I finally found a combination that is virtually invisible to most animals including hogs. I wanted it to be affordable and small enough to carry in a pack. The light fixture I found fit the bill perfectly. It works great as a portable light and in those light traffic areas. It cycles about 30 times per night and has a solar charger. I now have a 6 volt external battery pack that also has a solar charger but extends the light cycles to over 400 per night for those high traffic areas. This open-range hog was taken under one of the Terminator Hunting Lights. I offer a 30 day money back guarantee and I will even pay your shipping back if you aren't satisfied. 
I became a sponsor on here to get the word out to another group of Texas hunters!
I received this email this morning

"Dennis , the lights worked great!!!! The first night my boys each shot a pig. We have been hunting these guys for months. It's amazing what a little light will do. The pigs were not bothered one bit by the light. Second night one of the boys shot another pig under the lights. You got a great simple to work product. Now you need to come up with a simple way to clean them, and I would be real happy, thanks for the lights. We will be going out next week to try our luck, keep you posted."


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Thanks for becoming a sponsor and welcome aboard!

TH


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

That's a good looking product you have.


----------



## drcarnine (Mar 2, 2012)

Thank you, I convert them one at a time and stand behind each one. I try to test every one before I ship it but if something goes wrong, I will refund the return shipping and get another light in the mail ASAP.


----------



## drcarnine (Mar 2, 2012)

*pictures*

I have been asked to post a picture of my light. Most of the information can be found on my website including prices, options, etc. I will always try to answer any questions--just ask.


----------



## drcarnine (Mar 2, 2012)

I got my latest shipment of lights to convert yesterday. I am now able to lower my price to 70 dollars


----------



## drcarnine (Mar 2, 2012)

I want to thank everyone for their interest in my lights


----------



## drcarnine (Mar 2, 2012)

bump


----------



## drcarnine (Mar 2, 2012)

*New Light*

Hi Everyone
I have been working for months now on manufacturing a complete light from scratch. I have several prototypes out for field testing. The reviews are amazing. Much more than I had even hoped for. I don't have them on my website yet because I am waiting on a mold I am having made to dress them up a little. If you are interested, send me an email and I will send you some pictures and put you on the list to let you know when they are ready. As soon as I get the mold, I have everything else done and and can have them ready in am matter of hours. 
Thanks to everyone for your support and to my field testers.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks great. I may need to get a few of those


----------



## drcarnine (Mar 2, 2012)

I finally have the new Illuminator ready for sale. I do not have them on my website yet but I will sell them to 2cool members for 125. This includes the 18 volt solar panel but no battery. I do have some of them for sale for 30 dollars more but most of you can pick them up locally cheaper than I can ship them.


----------



## drcarnine (Mar 2, 2012)

I forgot, you can call me at 816 392 3974 and I will take your card information


----------



## drcarnine (Mar 2, 2012)

*The New Iluminator*

The ILLUMINATOR story
For years I have known that hogs do not see my lights. The reason, of course, is that they just do not see orange. My dual colors, red and green, combine to make an orange light. They do not see red either, but plain red lights are just not bright enough. By adding the green (which is super bright) to the red, I have created an orange light that is much brighter than red alone. 
I wanted to have a super bright light but was limited by the â€œflash spookingâ€ of the animals. The light could stay on all night but there was not a battery that would supply a very bright light all night long. Therefore, I knew I needed a motion detecting light. 
I did a lot of research and found that one of the ways many hunters use lights to hunt hogs is to point a bright light up in the air and slowly lower it on to the hogs for the shot. 
I had an idea that if I could find a way for my light to brighten up slowly, I could get by with a much brighter light than was currently available. 
With the help of a few electrical engineers, I have designed and manufactured a light from scratch that has super bright 1 watt, 10mm red and green LEDs. These are the brightest colored LEDs available. I designed my own microprocessor controlled circuit board that allows the light, once motion is detected, to come on very dim and slowly brighten up. The light becomes bright enough to shoot in about 20 to 30 seconds, but then continues to brighten for another 2 minutes. I also used strobe drivers to maximize battery life. The battery will last over 24 hours of â€œon timeâ€ before needing recharged. I then added a solar panel to recharge the battery every day. If there is a lot of activity, and cloudy or short days, a second panel can be pigtailed to the first one. 
The other thing that my customers asked for was a light that had an adjustable beam. I added 2 large â€œheadsâ€ that each have both colors. I mounted them on infinitely adjustable necks. 
The light becomes incredibly bright, has great battery life, covers a large area, and does not seem to spook even the biggest old boars. 
The dream has finally become a reality. Give my new ILLUMINATOR a try. I think you will you will be amazed. 
Here are some photos, I tried to show the sequence of the brightening.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

They work great Dennis. No problem seeing the hogs and other critters under a feeder 150 yards away with the Terminator lights. The new Illuminator we put in the river bottom and that stand is about 70 yards and man is it bright.

You're right. The light doesn't bother hogs and that's just huge in my book.

My son Sterling bought these for our place...he has spoken to you on the phone few times.

Thanks.

TH


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great job, but I have a question..The unit includes the 18 volt solar panel?? Where can you buy a 18 volt battery?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Great job, but I have a question..The unit includes the 18 volt solar panel?? Where can you buy a 18 volt battery?


18 volt solar panel but uses a 12 volt battery. The larger solar panel keeps the battery charged really well.

TH


----------



## Tombstone50 (Nov 24, 2021)

How can I get one of these lights? Thank you in advance


----------



## gary.curlin (Apr 11, 2015)

Tombstone50 said:


> How can I get one of these lights? Thank you in advance


I found terminator hog lights on the web. I guess it's the same.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

